# Callaway Warbird Irons



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm making this topic a year too late really, but I've just been thinking about my irons lately. I'll explain as briefly as I can.

Nearly a year ago my 30th was coming up, my dad asked me what I wanted from them, and as I'd been playing golf a lot more regularly for a few months I said I wanted a new set of irons (I was using some old starter set Slazenger ones). Nowadays I read up on different clubs and equipment, but a year ago I didn't have any knowledge on it, so we basically just walked into American Golf and bought a decent-looking new set off the shelf that weren't too expensive - ended up choosing Callaway Warbird irons, which cost a shade under Â£300. 

At the time I figured that as a reasonably priced set on general sale lots of people would be using them - but in nearly a year of using them myself I've never seen anyone else using them. I never see anything about them online either. From your signatures on here none of you are using them either. There's barely any information about them online (I recently had to email Callaway to find out what the lofts of them are - for the record they are quite strong-lofted, the 5 iron is 23Â° for example). The shafts say 'uniflex' which seems unusual to me - again, a year ago I knew nothing of regular and stiff flex, but I still don't know what uniflex is really - halfway between the two??

Basically what I'm asking is what do people know about these irons? Are they meant as starter clubs, or game improvement? Are they just complete crap? :lol: I just looked on the American Golf website and can't see them there so they appear to have stopped selling them now. But I've just seen some on ebay, these are the ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Callaway-...940277?hash=item33d355aff5:g:r~0AAOSwt~RZdFZj


----------



## dufferman (Jul 25, 2017)

I think the Warbird range are a "cheaper" range (when compared to Â£1500 of EPICs). I don't know if there is anything wrong with them to be fair. Uniflex is exactly that, a shaft somewhere between reg and stiff. 

Only been a year and you're itching for a new set eh? :lol:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

dufferman said:



			Only been a year and you're itching for a new set eh? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

It's not exactly that, it's more that if I was buying irons today, knowing what I know now but didn't know a year ago, then I wouldn't have bought these. I'd have got a two or three year old set that are probably better for a similar or even cheaper price. But back then I just didn't have the knowledge to really do that.

Right now I certainly don't have the money for new irons. If I do decide to change them it will be next year I think, or maybe for Christmas.


----------



## MrC (Jul 25, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I'm making this topic a year too late really, but I've just been thinking about my irons lately. I'll explain as briefly as I can.

Nearly a year ago my 30th was coming up, my dad asked me what I wanted from them, and as I'd been playing golf a lot more regularly for a few months I said I wanted a new set of irons (I was using some old starter set Slazenger ones). Nowadays I read up on different clubs and equipment, but a year ago I didn't have any knowledge on it, so we basically just walked into American Golf and bought a decent-looking new set off the shelf that weren't too expensive - ended up choosing Callaway Warbird irons, which cost a shade under Â£300. 

At the time I figured that as a reasonably priced set on general sale lots of people would be using them - but in nearly a year of using them myself I've never seen anyone else using them. I never see anything about them online either. From your signatures on here none of you are using them either. There's barely any information about them online (I recently had to email Callaway to find out what the lofts of them are - for the record they are quite strong-lofted, the 5 iron is 23Â° for example). The shafts say 'uniflex' which seems unusual to me - again, a year ago I knew nothing of regular and stiff flex, but I still don't know what uniflex is really - halfway between the two??

Basically what I'm asking is what do people know about these irons? Are they meant as starter clubs, or game improvement? Are they just complete crap? :lol: I just looked on the American Golf website and can't see them there so they appear to have stopped selling them now. But I've just seen some on ebay, these are the ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Callaway-...940277?hash=item33d355aff5:g:r~0AAOSwt~RZdFZj

Click to expand...

I looked into these before getting the Callaway XR (American Golf price matched and with their double trade in offer it was too good an offer not to)

I understand that their Warbird was there entry level club. Designed to be a cheaper, game improvement iron which was affordable.

I have confidence in Callaway so whilst there will be an element of paying for the name they will be a decent club. 

I would have bought them had it not been for the offer. (In my case its not the club that is the issue it is the guy using them)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2017)

The irons are plenty good enough for you.
If you think negatively about them it'll do your game no good at all. 
If you really don't like them bang em on eBay and buy something else.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			The irons are plenty good enough for you.
If you think negatively about them it'll do your game no good at all. 
If you really don't like them bang em on eBay and buy something else.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. I'm not desperate to switch them, I was just thinking about them generally. I fancy some Mizuno JPXs of some description, just based on what I've read, and as luck would have it my mate has a set of JPX 850s which I'll be trying next time we're at the range. Needless to say I'm sure they'll be amazing (at the range) and that'll be me sold... Haha.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 25, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. I'm not desperate to switch them, I was just thinking about them generally. I fancy some Mizuno JPXs of some description, just based on what I've read, and as luck would have it my mate has a set of JPX 850s which I'll be trying next time we're at the range. Needless to say I'm sure they'll be amazing (at the range) and that'll be me sold... Haha.
		
Click to expand...

 The 718s will be along soon...
e


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			The 718s will be along soon...
e
		
Click to expand...

Certainly don't have money for brand new irons :lol: - especially as my Warbirds would be lucky to fetch Â£150 on ebay I suspect.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 26, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. I'm not desperate to switch them, I was just thinking about them generally. I fancy some Mizuno JPXs of some description, just based on what I've read, and as luck would have it my mate has a set of JPX 850s which I'll be trying next time we're at the range. Needless to say I'm sure they'll be amazing (at the range) and that'll be me sold... Haha.
		
Click to expand...

Nice set on the for sale page mate.


----------



## MM091 (Jan 3, 2021)

I know I'm late to thread but do you still have the lofts of the warbird irons. I recently bought a set and now wish to add some wedges.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2021)

MM091 said:



			I know I'm late to thread but do you still have the lofts of the warbird irons. I recently bought a set and now wish to add some wedges.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get them second hand? 

Bear in mind I think they've made multiple versions of 'Warbird' clubs over the years, but my circa 2016 set were these lofts:

5i - 23
6i - 26
7i - 30
8i - 34.5
9i - 39
PW - 44
SW - 54

Mine looked like this:


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 4, 2021)

Never seen warbirds but my friend has purchased what would be the current equivalent (Callway X-HOT) this year.

I think they're a decent intro set from a big brand name and therefore they have a stronger appeal than used clubs for a similar price point! I know all my mates (were all 26/27) are more likely to go for the new shiney kit than for used kit, even if its of a better quality. We like shiney stuff, Callaway know that and just cater to it!


----------



## MM091 (Jan 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Did you get them second hand?

Bear in mind I think they've made multiple versions of 'Warbird' clubs over the years, but my circa 2016 set were these lofts:

5i - 23
6i - 26
7i - 30
8i - 34.5
9i - 39
PW - 44
SW - 54

Mine looked like this:
View attachment 34291

Click to expand...

Thanks very much! This is the same set I have.


----------



## MM091 (Jan 7, 2021)

MM091 said:



			Thanks very much! This is the same set I have.
		
Click to expand...

They were bought brand new from American Golf in August. However they seem to have discontinued them


----------

